# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  tomato frog turned very pale - help

## mads

was feeding tomato frog, i just got him a few weeks ago and he is my first frog. I noticed that he turned very pale, almost white near his head. Is this something I should be concerned about?

----------

